# Team Recess 12-6-14 deep day



## recess

Started the day as usual, loaded the boat, then ate a fantastic breakfast of steak biscuits and eggs by Nona. Shoved off of the pass by 6am and was met at the pass with a stiff outgoing, pushing into a strong incoming swell. This made the waves massive. There was a short run to our bait spot. We were able to load the boat in 10 minutes with Tinkers, Cigars, and Bigeyed Scad.

Made the long run south going nice and slow due to the seas. Todays trip was on slate to be a R&D day, and the 1st spot produced a couple of nice Goldens with one really nice one. Moved to the 2nd spot and got skunked so on to the third. The 3rd spot was on hot fire catching long tail 2-3 at a time with the occasional Snowy. So we would not fish the spot out we moved on to the other spots in the area. At the other spots we were picking away, but didn't get much. It was late in the day we moved to areas that have produced in the past. We got a few more Snowy, a couple of Barrels and Yellowedges.

Had a great time on the water with me, Gene, Cliff, Wayne, and Joe!
Thanks for all the laughs and good times fellas.


----------



## recess

final talley.... maybe somebody has a better pic of driveway shot.


----------



## Mark Collins

Great Haul


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Nice Tile and Yellow Edge! Thought it would be rough but looks like you had some slack time in the wind once you got out there.


----------



## Dynamic

Gotta love a good R&D day!!!!.....Looks like it payed off. Nice haul fella's!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Nice fish guys- sounded like some fun out there!


----------



## recess

A few more..


----------



## recess

And more..


----------



## recess

One more..


----------



## lastcast

Nice haul again guys! That's one heck of a Golden!


----------



## 153 Large fish

Good fishin


----------



## Russian

Impressive for an R&D day as always, thanks for sharing guys! Awesome catch!


----------



## jcasey

I was fortunate enough to get an invite from Tim on this trip. You can tell those other 4 on the trip have fished together many times. They were all very organized, work together like a team and were all very unselfish. They even let me earn my worthiness by letting me catch a couple on a manual set up from 750 feet. It was a long day an worth every sore muscle today. Nona fed us all an awesome breakfast, had hot coffee when we returned soaking wet and chilly from the rain, that got us just as we got to the pass coming back in. Thanks again, Tim, Gene,Clifff, and Wayne, and Nona. It was very nice meeting all of you. I hope I can get another invite some time.


----------



## Bodupp

Great catch. Thanks for posting.

Big, big tile.


----------



## panhandleslim

What a haul. Way to slam em.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Way to put the smack down on em!


----------



## Ocean Master

Tim my boat was out there without me doing some daytime Swordfishing. It was my son, Frenchy, and Davy. No Swords but some nice deep fish. Tiles, Goldens, Oil fish, Black Pompano, and others. They said it was a nasty day..


----------



## CTL1300

Nice catch guys! how deep was the water and how far did you go?


----------



## c_stowers

Nice catch guys! You can't beat a trip like that this time of year!


----------



## recess

CTL1300 said:


> Nice catch guys! how deep was the water and how far did you go?


400-800' and 40-80 miles


----------



## Downtime2

recess said:


> 400-800' and 40-80 miles


Ha Ha Ha Ha!!! Classic answer!!!


----------



## Stressless

That's a great trip! Makes the 2C drizzle gray overcast days go bye a little quicker here... 

Prost!
Stressless


----------



## wirenut

Awesome day


----------



## Mike Moore

Man what a mess of fine eatin! Yall put a whoopin on um. Good for yall.


----------



## recess

Thanks everybody for all the positive comments ! We truly enjoy them.


----------



## MSViking

Great job, I have missed seeing your reports and pics of the fish all lined up against your brick wall!


----------



## sail7seas

Great report. Thats a great day of fishing!!


----------



## Realtor

wow, How big do tiles get? Great trip


----------



## recess

Realtor said:


> wow, How big do tiles get? Great trip


They get into the 70's but for the gulf Ives only seen 40lbs biggest


----------



## Kenton

Man you guys killed them. Fantastic report.

Hey were you by chance at the Funplex yesterday? I swear i saw you there with your granddaughters.


----------



## recess

I'm not old enough for granddaughters yet. Not me.


----------



## Kenton

Roger.


----------



## cobe killer

thanks everyone for the positive comments. it was a great day on the water.nice to have Joe on board with us. he was game for anything even ate a snowy starburst... just for the heck of it..and a little prodding.LOL. had some longtail and yellowedge for dinner last night and will again tonight.woo-hoo


----------



## bcahn

Ok, so how do I apply for crew membership? Great hull guys!


----------



## purple haze

jcasey said:


> I was fortunate enough to get an invite from Tim on this trip. You can tell those other 4 on the trip have fished together many times. They were all very organized, work together like a team and were all very unselfish. They even let me earn my worthiness by letting me catch a couple on a manual set up from 750 feet. It was a long day an worth every sore muscle today. Nona fed us all an awesome breakfast, had hot coffee when we returned soaking wet and chilly from the rain, that got us just as we got to the pass coming back in. Thanks again, Tim, Gene,Clifff, and Wayne, and Nona. It was very nice meeting all of you. I hope I can get another invite some time.


Joe It was our pleasure to have you aboard... hope you don't think all trips are this easy JK. You were the grouper master for sure this day and the way you ate that eye ball was some thing we will talk about for many trips to come. I think for me the best part of the day was I did not have to drive or pull the anchor. Till next time.


----------



## Mullethead

Great catch .. What a mess of longtails!


----------



## ifish42

Good job Cliff!


----------



## Mark Collins

Great Catch
Do you still want to trade for one of these trips


----------



## recess

Mark Collins said:


> Great Catch
> Do you still want to trade for one of these trips


Absolutely ! Just been hard to break away with the new baby. I'm working on it Mark.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Very nice mess of fish ! I can't believe you ate a nasty eyeball !!!


----------



## k-p

Gene and crew are great folks! Wish there were more like them around here.


----------



## Mark Collins

Just Let me know and I will work you in !


----------



## Kailua Boy

Hanapa'a Guys! Good going on that haul!!


----------



## Aqua Therapy

Need some input on those long tail. I caught some on my last trip and wanted to know how they eat. I did not grab any of the filets. I have heard that the meat is very soft. Are we talking scamp soft? Great catch guys.


----------



## recess

I would give it a notch above scamp being more firm but very close . Excellent taste IMO ,great sautéed lemon, butter , garlic salt and pepper . Viola !!!


----------

